# Diy Centre speaker



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

:yay2:Hi i have read that you can build the centre speaker box first then design the crossovers second is this true? . i can get the crossover professionally built I want to use the following listed.

1x 1" HDS Peerless tweeter T-S Parameters 
Resonance Frequency fs 700 Hz
Mechanical Q factor Qms --
Electrical Q factor Qes --
Total Q factor Qts --
Force factor Bl -- Tm
Mechanical resistance Rms -- Kg/s
Moving mass Mms -- g
Suspension compliance Cms -- mm/N
Effective cone diameter D -- cm
Effective piston area Sd -- cm2
Equivalent volume Vas -- ltrs
Sensitivity (2.83V/1m) 93 dB

2x 6.5" HDS Peerless Phase plug mid woofers. T-S Parameters 
Resonance Frequency fs 41.9 Hz
Mechanical Q factor Qms 2.41
Electrical Q factor Qes 0.42
Total Q factor Qts 0.36
Force factor Bl 8.2 Tm
Mechanical resistance Rms 1.83 Kg/s
Moving mass Mms 16.8 g
Suspension compliance Cms 0.86 mm/N
Effective cone diameter D 13.1 cm
Effective piston area Sd 135 cm2
Equivalent volume Vas 21.7 ltrs
Sensitivity (2.83V/1m) 87.8 dB
Ratio BL/√(Re) 3.4
Ratio fs/Qts F 122

2x 2.5" full range Peerless T-S Parameters 
Resonance Frequency fs 101.2 Hz
Mechanical Q factor Qms 3.46
Electrical Q factor Qes 0.64
Total Q factor Qts 0.54
Force factor Bl 2.7 Tm
Mechanical resistance Rms 0.36 Kg/s
Moving mass Mms 1.9 g
Suspension compliance Cms 1.27 mm/N
Effective cone diameter D 5.3 cm
Effective piston area Sd 22 cm2
Equivalent volume Vas 0.8 ltrs
Sensitivity (2.83V/1m) 86.5 dB
Ratio BL/√(Re) 1.4
Ratio fs/Qts F 186

Or not use these and use 4x 6.5" HDS Peerless Phase plug mid woofers instead of 2 as my original plan.

Can someone please model a box for me? 

Cheers Troy (I am a HT green horn but a quick learner)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Posting the T/S parameters of the mid woofers would help.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Why have u chosen these drivers Mr.T ..& are u working with Clayton :cunning:


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I am using these as an audio shop i know uses 1x 1" HDS Peerless tweeter 2x 6.5" HDS Peerless Phase plug mid woofers in his centre speaker and sell them for AU$2865 each and gets rave reveiws. I dont know any clayton so no.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

*www.thespeakerspecialist.com.au*

This is the Clayton i was referring to, worth a visit... he's in Southport


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks spoke to him today very helpfull i'll keep you posted


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been interested in building some peerless speakers for some time now. Please let us know how it goes. If you can share the crossover design as well that would be pretty sweet as well.

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Keelay, I brought the drivers today 1X Peerless 1" HDS 810921 and 2x 6.5" Peerless HDS Phase Plug the crossover XON 455-V2 has been desingned for these drivers and are sold for AU $2700. The cost for my build AU$600. I will be time aligning and recessing the drivers. I have all the specs i need for the build. 

Frequency Response 36Hz to 22KHz
Size H900 x W205 x D375mm
Power Req' 10W to 150Wrms
Impedance 4 ohm Nominal
Sensitivity 92dB

Cheers Troy


----------



## rob323 (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks similar to the centre I am building that Joe Rasmussen has designed on DIY audio. To suit HDS drivers. Hence my query on another forum to you about the cabinet size.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

rob323 said:


> Looks similar to the centre I am building that Joe Rasmussen has designed on DIY audio. To suit HDS drivers. Hence my query on another forum to you about the cabinet size.


Looks good am i correct you are time aligning? I will post pics when i can work out how to resize them soon i will give up.


----------



## rob323 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, that's why the tweeter is mounted on a separate recessed panel to the midwoofers.


----------

